# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  ‘Laikleri şişe geçireceğim' diyen adam Müşavir oldu!

## bozok

*‘Laikleri şişe geçireceğim’ diyen adam, Başbakanlık Basın Müşaviri oldu!* 


Başbakan Erdoğan’ın danışmanı ve Başbakanlık Basın Sözcüsü Akif Beki görevinden ayrılınca dün sormuştum: *“Bakalım bu kez Kanal-7’den hangi isim bu göreve atanacak?”* *Yanılmadım...* Başbakanlık’ın yeni Basın Müşaviri, Kanal-7 kökenli *Kemal üztürk* oldu. Peki; adı AKP hakkında açılan kapatma davasının iddianamesinde de geçen Kemal üztürk kimdir? 

*** 1969’da Ağrı’da doğdu. Marmara üniversitesi İletişim Fakültesi’ni bitirdi. Yazı hayatına 1990 yılında İran Devrimi yanlısı bir yayın politikası olan *Girişim ve Selam* isimli dergilerde başladı. Bu Meydan, İmza, Nehir, Yeni Zemin, Sözleşme, İstanbullu dergilerinde *Mir Mahmut Rıza mahlasıyla* laiklik karşıtı yazılar yazdı. 1995’te muhabir olarak Yeni şafak Gazetesi’ne, 1996’da da belgesel yapımcısı olarak Kanal-7’ye geçti. Hazırladığı* “İlk Meclis”* belgeseli, laiklik karşıtı bulundu ve RTüK tarafından yasaklandı. 9. Cumhurbaşkanı Süleyman Demirel’e hakaretten bir yıl hapse mahkÃ»m oldu. 1999’da Kanal-7’den ayrılarak, dil ve mesleki eğitim almak üzere Amerika’ya gitti. Daha sonra Bülent Arınç’a danışmanlık yaptı; ardından AKP Basın Bürosu’nda görev aldı. Nükte Yayınları’ndan 1994 yılında çıkan ve Mir Mahmut Rıza mahlasıyla yazdığı *“Bir Garip Oğlanın Hikayesi”* kitabı mahkeme kararıyla toplatıldı. Bu kitap yüzünden de bir yıl hapis cezasına çarptırıldı. 

Bakın, yeni Başbakanlık Basın Müşaviri, 15 yıl önce yazdığı o kitapta kahramanların ağzıyla neler diyordu: *** -

* “Devlet kimdir? Helvadan yapılmış puttur.”* -* “En sonunda beni bir numaralı terörist yapacak bu pez...nkler, bütün laikleri bir bir şişe geçirecem, ondan sonra anlayacaklar laikliğin faziletlerini. Elin o...pusu bile kalkıp ‘Ben laikim, namusumla çalışıyorum, kimse karışamaz’ demeye başladı. Ula ben böyle laikliğin...” - “Bak bizim sahte Müslümanlar nasıl bölücülük yapıyorlar. Ben bu yüzden bu adamları sallandıralım diyorum. Ayrıcalık yapanın dinde de katli vaciptir çünkü. Ama dinleyen yok!” - “Herkes, sineğin şıraya yapıştığı gibi laikliğe sarılır ama kimse onun gerçekte ne anlama geldiğini bilmez. Ne kadar da utanmazlar. Rahmetlinin (Atatürk’ü kastediyor) mirasına sahip çıkan mendeburların hiçbiri, laikliğin ne anlama geldiğini ve nereden geldiğini bilmezler.” - “Eskiden Türkler’in yetiştirdiği ‘marimus öküzü’nün sol arka bacağının uyluk yeri ile işkembesinin ayrıldığı yerde bir et parçası bulunur. İşte tam buraya ‘laik’ denir. Vee bugün kullandığımız kelimenin de aslı buradan gelmektedir.” **** 

İşte; Başbakan’ın yeni Basın Müşaviri böyle biri! Eminim ki o da, *“Canım ben de Sayın Başbakanımız gibi değiştim, öyle düşündüğüm günler geride kaldı”* diyecektir! İyi de Başbakan; hep geçmişte laikliğe küfreden adamları bulup da böyle kritik görevlere getirmek zorunda mı? 



08.01.2009 / MUSTAFA MUTLU / VATAN GZT.

----------

